# Leerzeichen zwischen Attribut und Attributwert erlaubt?



## -André- (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auf eine html-Datei gestoßen, in der zwischen attribut-Name und Attribut-Wert Leerzeichen stehen,

also z.B.


```
<div id = "test" > ...</div>
```

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob diese Leerzeichen erlaubt sind, oder nicht.


Gruß

-André-


----------



## Bratkartoffel (13. Mai 2013)

Hi André,

soweit ich das richtig im Kopf habe sind Leerzeichen, Tabulatoren und Zeilenumbrüche innerhalb der Tags egal und erlaubt. Damit sollte kein Parser Probleme haben.

Laut RFC glaube ich aber, dass hier keine Leerzeichen hin sollten:
http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-xml/#sec-starttags

Aber wie bereits gesagt, kein Parser wird damit Probleme haben.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## -André- (13. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Gruß

-André-


----------

